# Anyone ever used dehorning paste?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I used the dehorning paste today on my 2.5 week buckling, as his little buds were sticking out. He will become a per wether in a few weeks. I held him the 20 minutes and he never screamed... It went very well, I just hope it works. Any success stories out there?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It probably won't work. That is too old to be doing the paste. You need to do paste when the buds have just broken through or just about to break through. Usually kids are under 5 days old when you do that.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> It probably won't work. That is too old to be doing the paste. You need to do paste when the buds have just broken through or just about to break through. Usually kids are under 5 days old when you do that.


They just broke through.. I was waiting for that... I checked everyday... felt it last night and did it today.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It can work, I don't personally like it since they can rub it off on other goats, trees, etc. And in the long run it hurts them more, as it is an acid that eats away at the bud over time. 
I do know people who have used it in calves with great success, but calves are SO much easier to disbud, even if you mess up, they still probably won't grow horns.
Goats are much harder to keep horns from growing.

But yes, when done early enough, and when done right, it will work if they don't rub it off. Some people prefer the paste to any other method, some people prefer the scoop method, some people prefer the iron. All work, just a matter of timing and knowledge.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I held him the entire 25 min... He snuggled with me... I didn't want him to rub it off on anything or anyone


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i think it might work ok on bottle babies but i would be afraid it would rub off on the mothers. jmo


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

enchantedgoats said:


> i think it might work ok on bottle babies but i would be afraid it would rub off on the mothers. jmo


I took him away from mom and the rest of the herd. He just snuggled with me on my lap at the house, so he couldn't rub any of it on her, or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think it did work... They look a little "scabbed" over today.... Time will tell


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

How far out from the buds did u go with the paste. I have found that to be the real factor if not done too late. Too small of a circle and you get scurs. I've found that a quarter sized circle with the horn bud centered is required to avoid scurs on my nubians


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just rubbed it all around the horn bud... I did it pretty think too.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thick


----------

